# How to market or advertise with JPSS?



## Danger Mouse (May 12, 2008)

I'm very new. I received an old heat Hix heat press from my dad when he printed stuff for his own personal use. Right now my capital is pretty low. I wanted to try to find some jobs printing just white shirts using JPSS.

I browsed through the marketing forum but didn't find much specifically dealing with JPSS. I figured since there were many users of this here it would be the best place to ask.

How do you market to customers when you're only using JPSS? Don't most customers ask you how you're going to print their shirt? Do they ever show that they may be hesitant to want to use an inkjet transfer? I want them to be able to feel confident that the product they will receive is going to be a good one. I know I can show them a sample, but what do you tell them when you print using this method?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

don't be bashful, have some samples and show them what their getting. Have some at different stages of life( 2 washes, 5 washes...).Have confidence in your product and a lot of customers will feel the same confidence.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I browsed through the marketing forum but didn't find much specifically dealing with JPSS. I figured since there were many users of this here it would be the best place to ask.


That's because you don't really market "jpss" to your customers  You market yourself and your services.

There are LOTS of posts in the Marketing forum with marketing tips that apply to not only JPSS users, but screen printers, DTG operators and more.

A customer won't know what JPSS is, and you really don't need to tell them. What you need to do (which is what all printers need to do) is sell them on the quality of your printing and your level of customer service.

JPSS or not, marketing is marketing  

marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> Don't most customers ask you how you're going to print their shirt?


Not really. I think most customers want quality t-shirt printing. If you focus your marketing on the JPSS strengths (photographs, low minimum orders, personalization, photo gifts), you will attract those kind of customers who understand what you can offer.



> Do they ever show that they may be hesitant to want to use an inkjet transfer?


I think you'll actually find that with almost any t-shirt printing service. Probably less often with more common types like screen printing, but even then, you'll have people who will have had a bad experience with that printing type and you will find yourself in the position where you have to "defend" or "stand behind" your printing offering.

As long as you can fully believe in and stand behind your product (and be able to speak confidently about it), you'll be able to assuage most customer's worries.

Educating your customer and managing their expectations will go a long way into making sure you can deliver what they need.

Also remember that JPSS isn't the answer to *every* print job. Not all print jobs should be done this way.

If you're only using JPSS and you plan to sell printing services...you shouldn't only use JPSS 

You already have the equipment (a quality heat press), why limit yourself to *just* JPSS when you can deliver almost anything your customer needs.

They need 50 t-shirts with their 3 color school logo? Why not order some plastisol transfers pre-made from a place like Acetransco, transfer express, F&M Expressions, etc and deliver a job that rivals screen printing.

They need 2 totebags with a photo of their grandkids, pull out the JPSS.

They need 30 baseball team uniforms with a photo of their firehouse on the front and the team names on the back, use JPSS on the front and get some cut vinyl transfers on the back from one of the transfer makers (transfer express, versatranz, howard sports graphics, someone here on the forum with a vinyl cutter).


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

One thought is to "push" the ability to provide full color & low quantity with quick turnaround. I would also refer to JPSS as digital prints if asked.....

Lots of demand for photos on t-shirts....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rodney and John gave some sound advice. I agree with making sure your product will hold up. I would also explain their may be some fading. I would never tell a customer what I use to produce their goods. I also would stress the positives of dealing with your company( low quantitys,fast turnaroud,customer service). You need to sale your product by saleing your company. ..... JB


----------

